# Toe covers or booties for MTB shoes?



## mikepro (Sep 11, 2007)

My LBS doesn't have any sort of covers that will fit my MTB shoes (Specialized MTB Comps). So, I need to order some, but sight unseen I'd like some recommendations as to what will fit my size 12 MTB shoes with SPD cleats. I'm not sure if I need full covers, it's mostly just my toes that get frozen, as the tips of the shoe are what is ventilated.

Anyone got any recs for me?

Some stuff I've been looking at from Jenson:
Specifically looking at the Pearl Izumi Calientoes:
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SH400D05-Pearl+Izumi+Calientoes.aspx

Belweather windtech booties:
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CW401E01-Bellwether+Windtech+Bootie.aspx

Bellweather toe covers:
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SH401D00-Belwether+Toe+Warmer.aspx

Thanks!


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

I would personally suggest full coverage booties. First, I've never had any toe covers that didn't ride up at the back of the cleat (I use SPD cleats) making entry difficult sometimes. I've also never had a pair last longer than a three or four months. Also by the time your toes are cold it probably means your foot is cold to just not as noticable. If you have a choice try to order two sizes larger for Mtn shoes because of the sole, unless the booties are specifically designed for mtn instead of road soles. I have two pairs of shoe covers, Performance and SideTracks.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

i have the belweather booties, i'm quite happy with them. they do get pretty warm if it isn't really cold outside...but IME the toe covers don't do much of anything....


----------



## Barkdog (Aug 29, 2004)

I have Specialized mt. bike shoes ('07 Pro Carbon for what it's worth -- same profile as the comps). I also have the Pearl Izume toe covers.

I'd steer away from at least those toe covers because they're a real pain to get off/on. Don't get me wrong: they work well (shoe is noticably warmer) and have lasted ok. But pulling/stretching/prying them over the cleat pattern, even just over the toe, is a major major pain. I mean major. It's hard enough to get them on that I tend to put them on and leave them on (which stinks because it's harder for them to dry). Or just not bother with them at all. They might work great on road shoes but the mt. tread pattern makes it just too difficult to get 'em on.

I'd look for booties that don't require a battle to put on -- something that zips up the side might be nice. Good luck.


----------



## Lexicon (Mar 2, 2007)

I have newer Specialized road and mtb shoes and just bought the Pearl Izumi Cyclone booties. Did my first ride with them yesterday and they worked great. Sizing is a little weird. You end up needing a size larger than you would imagine. My brother wears 11s and needed an XXL pair. I wear a 10 to 10.5 and needed XLs.

If you're planning on doing any off the bike walking I'm not so sure about using these. They have a plastic material under the front and around the cleat but I could see them getting shredded with too much walking around. I did my best to tread lightly when off the bike. I also noticed a tiny bit of interference with the cleat but nothing a little trimming of said plastic material couldn't fix.


----------



## blooper (Sep 27, 2005)

I have the Performance Neopreme bootie and love them. I have had them for several years and they look rough, but are still going. You will need 2 sizes larger than your shoe size. Great product.

Brian


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

I have the exact same shoes as you size 9.5 and I use the Pearl Izumi full foot booties. Make sure if you get these get them in the Large size. I bought the mediums at first and they were impossible, the Larges fit snugly and are a pain to get on and off but they work fantastic, until you get to a hike-a-bike that is! With my MTB I usually just layer up with socks and avoid stream crossings at all costs. The booties are good for road rides because your guaranteed no hiking and theres so much more wind to deal with that would get through the socks.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

how often do you ride in the cold? if you ride alot you should get some winter shoes. I have a set of lake winter shoes going on 4 years now and they are almost like new
you can find last years models for $160, shoe covers are $30 - $50 and only last a few months at best
plus shoe covers are only covers, winter boots are insulated


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I have some neoprene booties. they keep the wind out, but my toes are still the first thing to get cold when riding in sub-zero temperatures.


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

dan0 said:


> how often do you ride in the cold? if you ride alot you should get some winter shoes. I have a set of lake winter shoes going on 4 years now and they are almost like new
> you can find last years models for $160, shoe covers are $30 - $50 and only last a few months at best
> plus shoe covers are only covers, winter boots are insulated


If you do go this route, and you have wide feet, plan on getting two or three sizes larger. I wear a size 45 Specialized shoe but I needed a size 48 for the Lake MXZ 301. If I could get away with a thin SmartWool like sock I might be able to go down to a size 47. I've also have the NorthWave Huskies in a size 46 and they are also way to small regarding width, although length is fine.


----------



## mikepro (Sep 11, 2007)

Hmmm... so it sounds like not too much plugs for the toe covers. most people suggesting booties.

I actually made toes covers last season out of duct tape, and that worked pretty good. That was only on my road bike though, and I didn't ride as much in the cold as I want to with the mountain bike, because the wind was much more of a factor. I was thinking wool socks and and the covers might be ok for the mtb.

So, seems like a couple of plugs for the Belweather booties and Performance booties. Any others? Any source for the Performance booties, the few places I've checked didn't seem to carry them.

I'm not sure I want to get a dedicated set of winter shoes. Admittedly that is probably the best thing, but I don't know how much I'll use them once the snow gets deep. I do have a set of pedals that are flat on one side and SPD cleats on the other. I could go with that, and wear regular boots. Although, riding without being clipped in now feels so weird to me...


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

What you mean your 29 inch wheels are not big enough?

Winter boots if you plan anything longer or colder than 1 hour at -10 C.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I use some camo duct tape on my Sidi Doms and felted wool socks but below 35, I'm breaking out my Gaerne winter boots that I bought last year. That duct tape looks cool though.


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

mikepro said:


> Hmmm... so it sounds like not too much plugs for the toe covers. most people suggesting booties.
> 
> I actually made toes covers last season out of duct tape, and that worked pretty good. That was only on my road bike though, and I didn't ride as much in the cold as I want to with the mountain bike, because the wind was much more of a factor. I was thinking wool socks and and the covers might be ok for the mtb.
> 
> ...


Only place to get the Performance booties...Performancebike.com

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=24344


----------



## jeremyp111 (Sep 13, 2006)

jabpn said:


> Only place to get the Performance booties...Performancebike.com
> 
> http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=24344


I just ordered a pair today. Last year I used the Pearl Izumi neoprene booties and some Defeet wool socks in the winter. My feet were nice and toasty, even in the coldest of New England days. The only problem I had with the PIs was the bottom getting pretty torn up. The Performance booties have a more durable bottom than the PIs do. Less expensive too. :thumbsup:


----------



## dougmint (Oct 29, 2006)

*Booties over MTB shoes*

I have found that the Sugoi booties, sold at REI, work good with my road and MTB shoes.


----------



## heavyg (Dec 15, 2004)

Flyer said:


> I use some camo duct tape on my Sidi Doms and felted wool socks but below 35, I'm breaking out my Gaerne winter boots that I bought last year. That duct tape looks cool though.


I'm with you on this school of thought. But, I now use shrink-wrap tape intended for boatyard use. Leave very little residue and you can "heat-shrink" it to conform and stick better to the shoe. One set usually lasts me the whole winter and costs virtually nothing. Nothing on the bottom of the sole to wear out or get tangled up in the pedals. Preheating the shoes helps a lot for cold weather riding, too. I stick em right on top of the truck's heater outlet while I'm driving to the park.


----------



## Crippitylip (Sep 16, 2004)

*Roach leg pads*

Does anyone wear roach leg pads with their booties and if so how do they fit?


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

heavyg said:


> I'm with you on this school of thought. But, I now use shrink-wrap tape intended for boatyard use. Leave very little residue and you can "heat-shrink" it to conform and stick better to the shoe. One set usually lasts me the whole winter and costs virtually nothing. Nothing on the bottom of the sole to wear out or get tangled up in the pedals. Preheating the shoes helps a lot for cold weather riding, too. I stick em right on top of the truck's heater outlet while I'm driving to the park.


Where did you get the shrink wrap? Locally or Internet?


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 27, 2007)

If you don't have to be clipped in, hiking boots and thick socks work great in cold weather.


----------

